# اليكم هذا الملف الرائع



## مجدي اللوقا (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اليكم هذا الملف يمكن استخدامه دائما و أينما كنتم - عطوني رايكم


----------



## مجدي اللوقا (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*اسف هذا هو الملف*

اسف الملف هنا


----------



## managment (22 ديسمبر 2009)

احسن الله اليك
رااااااااااااائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف عجيب بس هايل مع جزيل الشكر يا هندسة


----------



## mustafasas (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف رهيب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## leimrabot (24 ديسمبر 2009)

god bless you


----------



## بهاءالدين (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## managment (6 يناير 2010)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## روحي سما (6 يناير 2010)

شكرااا ما قصرت


----------



## galal980 (8 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## reda1966 (10 يناير 2010)

ملف انما يلف الدماغ




مششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/وفاء (10 يناير 2010)

ممكن انزال الملف مره اخري لان الملف يبدو انه معطوب وجزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## حسين دراج (10 يناير 2010)

عافاك الله
واطال عمرك
على هذا الملف


----------



## م/وفاء (11 يناير 2010)

*ممكن انزال الملف مره اخري لان الملف يبدو انه معطوب وجزاك الله بالف خير*​


----------



## جمال السيد (11 يناير 2010)

شكر الله لكم


----------



## faiqmohmed (11 يناير 2010)

نتمنى المزيد من هكذا اعمال....تحياتي


----------



## boogyeng (12 يناير 2010)

جامد جدا
مشكوووور


----------



## eng_sabri09 (12 يناير 2010)

ربنا يغفر لوالديك وجزاك ربي خيرا


----------



## أبو موئل (27 يناير 2010)

غفر الله لنا ولك وشكراًجزيلاً


----------



## ابو زيد الفلسطيني (28 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الملف الرائع


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sony1983 (30 يناير 2010)

برنامج منظم على اكسل تستاهل كل الخير


----------



## sheco_27 (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Pet. Eng (13 يوليو 2010)

فعلا ملف اكثر من رائع كل الشكر لك


----------



## بسمالله (13 يوليو 2010)

بجد صحيت وبارك الله فيك على الكنز القيم


----------



## دعيج (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خذير (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الملف الرائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (25 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## المهندس صباح (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ملف ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_2006 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مساهمة طيبة ،،، مشكور ..


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## Q.C. Engineer (1 ديسمبر 2012)

كون لا يوجد فرق بيني وبين المهندسين اللي ردوا في الموضوع إلا اني دخلت الموضوع و قريت الردود لمعرفه نوع الملف و في اي مجال يخدم!
ما حصلت احد يلمح بماهيه الملف ... على كل حال طالما اننا كمهندسين مهووسين بالمعرفه .. حملت الملف و جدا متنوع وممتاز ..
ملف اكسل يحتوي على معادلات حسابيه للتحويل و ملفات اخرى مساعده .. اشكرك و اضفت الملف الى مجلد الادوات الاحترافيه ..


----------



## nofal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

ملف ممتاز .يدل على عمل وجهد كبير بذل فيه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد شافعى (14 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (17 أبريل 2013)

thanks so much..


----------



## engahmedrashad (27 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا:7:


----------

